

Designing Social Interfaces: Overview and Practical Techniques - cwan
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/11/17/designing-social-interfaces-overview-and-practical-techniques/

======
biz2hack
I think article this may be too sparse in details for a subject that so
important.

For better resources, please see:

<http://www.bokardo.com> \- for design of social interfaces (please read
everything you can, it's not that much)

and

<http://buildingreputation.com/doku.php?id=bryce> (for reputation systems.
Bryce is the man here.)

